# Freezing foods: would this work? taco salad



## Zhlake (Mar 19, 2003)

I want to get a little stockpile of frozen dishes in my freezer so we eat out less. I have decided to double one recipe every week to freeze. I am making taco salad this week and am curious as to if I can make a little "taco salad kit" for the freezer.

I was thinking of freezing some cooked taco meat, a baggie of salsa, a baggie of shredded cheddar (from what I have heard it may change the texture, but taste should be good) and a baggie of tortilla chips. (we don't eat lettuce on our taco salad much). Do you think the chips will freeze well? I can't seem to find anything online.

Is there a website for once a month cooking or something? I tried to find a disucssion board for this particular subject, but came up empty handed.


----------



## Starflower (Sep 25, 2004)

We've frozen taco salad stuff before. The taco meat freezes very well in single serving bags or larger, too. We like to jazz it up with black beans and corn.

I haven't frozen the salsa, but I imagine it would be OK as long as you stirred it up after thawing. I've used frozen cheese before but only when cooking, so if the texture doesn't bother you, I say go for it. (I can't eat cheese now so I freeze shredded cheese for DH to use.) I just keep salsa in the fridge and put it on as I use it. It keeps pretty well.

Chips? I wouldn't bother. I think they'd get soggy or stale. I think it would be easier to just use fresh chips when you are going to have a taco salad. If they get a little stale in the bag, pop some into the oven on a cookie sheet (we use our toaster oven) for a couple minutes at 200 degrees. Watch them closely so they don't burn. Pretty much if you smell them, they're ready. Or you may hear them sizzle when you open the oven. This makes them crispy and fresh tasting again. Also works great with hard shell tacos.

OK. Now I am really hungry but don't have any lettuce right now and it's almost midnight. I do have taco meat/beans in the freezer though....hmm.


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zhlake*
Is there a website for once a month cooking or something? I tried to find a disucssion board for this particular subject, but came up empty handed.

not much help on the taco salad, but if you google "once a month cooking" "oamc" or "freezer cooking" you should get a ton of sites

oh and i use frozen cheese on tacos and stuff all the time, and i dont notice a texture change


----------



## Kari_mom (Jun 1, 2003)

Chips freeze fine. The chip manufacturers do it all the time. It would be best to freeze the bag they came in if you buy them already prepared.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Yup, you can freeze chips just fine!









To find more information: Deborah Taylor Hough is the guru of freezer cooking, and her website is here: http://members.aol.com/oamcloop/index.html

Also check out the Yahoo! Groups -- I know there are at least two great groups there, one called "Frozen Assets" and one called "Friendly Freezer." HTH.

~Nick


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

Everything you listed should freeze fine, though unless you don't eat it very often I don't think the chips would go bad if you just left them sealed in the cupboard.


----------

